# It's been a week now and I haven't gained a pound



## mbc_4_4 (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm 21 year old girl and I weigh only 88 pounds, so I bought serious mass to gain some weight and fat.
I drink serious mass everyday (one scoop/day) and It's been a week now and I haven't gained a pound.. what shall I do?? shall I drink 2 scoops per day??


----------



## jimm (Oct 19, 2011)

whats your diet like these weight gainers are good but they are still just a supplement at the end of the day i can guarantee you are not eating enough whats your averge diet a day look like...


----------



## Resolve (Oct 19, 2011)

Just buying some weight gainer doesn't guarantee you'll gain weight.  You have to consume more calories than you expend.  That means at least 3500cals a week of excess food to gain a pound.

So... if you're not gaining, eat more.  Go to the store and grab a few dozen eggs, some bacon, steak, nuts and other calories dense foods and go to town on 'em!


----------



## jimm (Oct 19, 2011)

Resolve said:


> Just buying some weight gainer doesn't guarantee you'll gain weight. You have to consume more calories than you expend. That means at least 3500cals a week of excess food to gain a pound.
> 
> So... if you're not gaining, eat more. Go to the store and grab a few dozen eggs, some bacon, steak, nuts and other calories dense foods and go to town on 'em!


 

were did you pull 3500cals from there are many factors you have to take into consideration she would gain weight of less cals imo


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't think you're giving it enough time.  Check your weight again in a couple of weeks and if you don't gain by then is when I'd be concerned.  Also, be sure to pay attention to how you're taking your mass gainer in relation to your diet.  Sometimes a scoop of a mass gainer can kill your apetite and with out even realizing you may be eating much less food in a day while supplementing so you can't really expect much gains that way.  Also, there are medical conditions which make gaining weight very difficult so be sure you rule those out first.  Good luck with it!


----------



## troubador (Oct 19, 2011)

jimm said:


> were did you pull 3500cals from there are many factors you have to take into consideration she would gain weight of less cals imo



1lb of fat equals 3500 Calories.


----------



## Olddawg71 (Oct 19, 2011)

jimm said:


> were did you pull 3500cals from there are many factors you have to take into consideration she would gain weight of less cals imo



Jimm...what he is saying is that a lb of fat is equal to approx 3500 kcal. So to put on or take off a lb of fat you must either consume in excess of what is burned by approx 3500 kcal or burn approx 3500 kcal over what was consumed. 

Yes there is alot to take into consideration but that is just a generally accepted rule of thumb when it comes to fat loss or gain. This rule generally does not apply to muscle gain or loss as we all know what we eat, when we eat, how we train, etc effects that. This generally accepted rule applies typically to fat loss or gain.

So in theory, and I am just using very round non applicable numbers here, if she through normal activity and training burned 10,000 kcal per week and she consumed 13,500, she would gain approx 1 lb of fat. If she consumed less than that amount she would gain less, if she consumed more she would gain more. This does not take into account what is converted to lean mass or what lean mass maybe lost due to poor eating habits and training habits. 

Anyway, just clarifying what I believe he said. 

Cheers
An Old Dawg


----------



## PappyMason (Oct 19, 2011)

i'm a hard gainer. when i was on serious mass i would take it right after lunch and right after dinner. makes you wanna puke your brains out. but i gained about 15lbs in a month. only half of that weight was muscle id say tho......


----------



## Night_Wolf (Oct 19, 2011)

PappyMason said:


> i'm a hard gainer. when i was on serious mass i would take it right after lunch and right after dinner. makes you wanna puke your brains out. but i gained about 15lbs in a month. only half of that weight was muscle id say tho......



So that's 7.5 lbs of muscle in a month? Someone slipped some roids into your gainer.


----------



## blasphemyweb (Oct 19, 2011)

It took me a good 4 weeks to put on 3lbs, and I saw no gains in the first 2 weeks. I was on 3400 calories a day. So look at your diet and keep at it.


----------



## ebn2002 (Oct 19, 2011)

Eat more calories.  Go to 2 scoops a day.  Eat more calories.  Repeat.


----------



## Mrs.V. (Oct 19, 2011)

mbc_4_4 said:


> I'm 21 year old girl and I weigh only 88 pounds, so I bought serious mass to gain some weight and fat.
> I drink serious mass everyday (one scoop/day) and It's been a week now and I haven't gained a pound.. what shall I do?? shall I drink 2 scoops per day??



Give more stats MBC...

Height, neck measurement, abdomen and the widest part of your hips ( this will basically be in line with your vagina when standing, its not just "where your butt is", so to speak )...We have your weight, so don't worry about that, unless 88 lbs is a guess...

From there we can figure out your BF% and try to help you better than just saying..."Eat more calories"...

Eating more calories is the "easy" answer...Eating HEALTHY calories and learning HOW to eat is the BEST answer...

Also, you really can't judge your eating in just a week...We have a client that eats like a horse to gain for us and she just can't pack the pounds on...As much as she tries...Ya gotta give yourself more than a few days to see results...As in ANYTHING you deal with when it comes to weight loss, gain, muscle gains, etc...Everyone wants to be the supermodel but nobody wants to do the time it takes to get there...Yanno what I am saying...Don't be discouraged...You CAN do this...Just do it RIGHT!!!


----------



## bjg (Oct 19, 2011)

mbc_4_4 said:


> I'm 21 year old girl and I weigh only 88 pounds, so I bought serious mass to gain some weight and fat.
> I drink serious mass everyday (one scoop/day) and It's been a week now and I haven't gained a pound.. what shall I do?? shall I drink 2 scoops per day??



you don't need to rely on any supplement, just eat well and go to the gym lift some weights twice or 3 times a week , you must gain weight slowly in form of muscles , just slowly
besides one week is not enough to see if you gained weight or not. forget about that scale for a while then check your weight in about a month or 2.
good luck


----------



## Calves of Steel (Oct 19, 2011)

I am a diet counselor, I think I can help!
1. Make sure you are getting all of the nutrients your body needs. I can not stress that enough. Many nutrients in your body are absorbed by specific transporters and if you are not getting enough zinc, b vitamins, and other cofactors to make and those transporter enzymes, nutrients will pass right through your digestive system and will not be absorbed. This includes carbohydrates, proteins and fats! Eat your fruits, vegetables, dairy, grains, and meats.
2. Eat 4-6 times per day, have carbs, protein, and fat in each meal. Distribute the calories around throughout the day so your intestinal transporters always have something to work with.
3. Ignore anyone who tries to push you only to gain lean mass until you are at least 100 pounds. At this point, the scale is your friend, but do not check it more than once per week.
4. Eat more (calorie dense) foods that you enjoy. The more you like it, the less filling it will be. Some nice tools in your arsenal for weight gain are: peanut butter, handfuls of nuts, cheesecake, and of course your serious mass.
5. Be patient. A lot of things will have to change. Your organs will have to grow a little bit in order to accomodate more food. Your GI tract will also learn to produce more enzymes and transporters.

This is coming from a guy who went from 110 lbs to 238 pounds in 10 years, and only grew an inch taller!


----------



## Mrs.V. (Oct 19, 2011)

OP.  Start by opening yourself a free account at FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal and using it to plan your meals.

To start with eat whole eggs, ham, bacon, sausage, beef (*especially beef*), green vegetables, potatoes, dairy, nuts and seeds, and a little fruit.  Avoid grain products and soy (anyone who tells you different has not kept up with the most recent research...but that's not something I care to debate tonight)...they will help you gain but aren't optimal for your health.

When you make your plate it should have a protein, a carbohydrate, and a green vegetable in about equal proportions.  

Make your daily calories about 1400/day to begin with.  A real, measured 1400 calories with real foods, not shakes.  Oh yeah, count milk as a real food and when you come up short on calories, make up the difference with milk.

My husband and I run a fitness company and the majority of what we do is nutrition counseling.  Mostly it's for recomp diets, teaching people how to burn fat and add muscle, but sometimes we get the tiny female client that's so much fun to watch her hit the iron and add strength and muscle mass. 

You need to be lifting weights too.  Resistance training will help you gain lean weight and not just get fat.  Some fat gain is to be expected with a weight gain diet even if it's very specifically designed for the individual and the macronutrient profile is perfect for their needs and goals.    But we do want to keep that fat gain to a minimum.

Your lifts need to include the squat, dead lift, bench press, overhead press, row, and chin ups.  If you can't do any of these then do the machine equivalent.  But when i started, I could barely squat the empty 10lb bar...as you grow, the strength to do more will come.  Don't stick to just machines though, if you are doing the real lifts you will get better results, faster.

Cardio - generally, one doesn't want to do too much of this when trying to gain.  But it's still important for your health.  So one or two days a week, do sprints or a tabata bike routine.  These will give you real cardio, keep you healthy, boost your growth hormone, and even help you grow better.

Need more specifics, post up height, weight, waist measurement, hip measurement, and neck measurement.

Good luck.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 20, 2011)

Night_Wolf said:


> So that's 7.5 lbs of muscle in a month? *Someone slipped some roids into your gainer.*



It's happened! Right? lol


----------



## Robalo (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey, little sister. A gainer is a good help but is not the solution, like everyone else said, you have to eat more, every day, with consistence, define your objectives and pursue them and never give up until you get there, things are not gonna happening in one week or two. It all depends on you.

Go for it girl


----------



## Resolve (Oct 20, 2011)

jimm said:


> were did you pull 3500cals from there are many factors you have to take into consideration she would gain weight of less cals imo



3500cal weekly excess equates to a 500 cals excess per day.  That's weekly excess, not daily intake.  It's not perfect, but it's a good starting point.


----------



## oufinny (Oct 20, 2011)

Note that she has not posted in any of her threads except one other time... if she really wanted answers she would be posting in here frequently.


----------



## PappyMason (Oct 20, 2011)

Night_Wolf said:


> So that's 7.5 lbs of muscle in a month? Someone slipped some roids into your gainer.



it was when i just started i was 120lbs skinny


----------

